# Easy And Safe Way To Measure Piranhas.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Below are some examples of the Plate Method for measuring your P's. Now I prefer this method because it is less stressful on the P as well as safer for the owner...provided you don't try and catch flying piranha *cough*cough* during this process.

Now, to begin you find a plate large enough for P to rest in.

Then you get a ruler or tape measure.

Fill plate with water enough to cover it evenly so about half way up is sufficient. it may not seem like much water but its enough to serve its purpose. The purpose of the water is to protect the P and prevent the slime coat from being damaged in the process. If you place the P on a dry plate it will remove a lot more of the coating which is not good.

Once you have netted the P and placed it on the place it should settle and not flop around. For some reason they just lay there still for awhile typically.

You can now place the ruler just above the body of the P as pictured below to accurately measure the P. now is the time you take a picture, make a quick visual reference to the size and place the P back in the tank by gently lowering the plate into the water.

The whole process does not take long and accurately measures the P. The picture will allow you to verify and save for your records the exact size of the P.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

My fish jumped out the plate and back into the bucket as soon as he saw the tape measure. Not joking.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Amateurs.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Amateurs.


If you can do better then by all means go for it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Amateurs.


I know







, It only been 3 months since I had my piranhas. This site is a big help though


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

it really is a big help. if i wasnt an amateur i would have never signed up here.

and really if you have a better method why not post it. this has been the best ive seen so far


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Amateurs.


Are you serious? What is the purpose of this post?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think theres the trap method as well, works the same way. the trap box but very narrow, and across the bottom is a scale/grid with cm/inch measurements. Not sure where to buy it though never could find one. you just guide the fish into the trap and measure it then pull up the trap door once your done.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A clear plastic bowl bigger than the biggest fish you want to measure.then get ya a seamstress tape & tape it to the outside bottom. Now you have sides so your fish can't flop out so easy, no fumbling a tape while your tryn to keep your fish on a plate. Put your fish in & snap a pic. Can't even imagine laying a fish on a plate, getting tape ready & snapping a pic all at once.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice zanni , its official im stealing your sanchez lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The tape is ready before you even put the fish in. It takes about 15 seconds from the time he leaves the water to the time he is swimming again.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would you take a pic with a black background anyhow? The tail band is lost in the plate. Even if its already been identified it still nice to see the whole fish including the fins.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I only have black plates. I can see it fine on the computer. I usually look at SL anyway.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How safe is a plate? It has no sides what so ever. Sounds like a good way to watch you fish flop off the plate & onto the floor to me. Regardless if tapes ready or not, you have tape in one hand, camera or phone in other hand, what's keeping your fish on a plate? Definitely not the sides, nor your free hand, cause you have neither. Bowl be way easier dumping the fish back in the tank, as opposed to lowering a plate in your tank. Idk guess I'm not taking any chances my fish is flopping on the floor wheather its a 6" drop or a 4' drop its not going to happen with a bowl, cause I still have a free hand.

I realize you know the tail band, as do I but someone new has nothing to see for reference.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone has their own methods of doing things, what works for some may not work for others.
I think with either method there is always the chance of the fish flopping.

I just eyeball my fish, even if I'm off a half in whats the big deal???
Unless you're measuring a huge fish who really cares.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

FEEFA said:


> Everyone has their own methods of doing things, what works for some may not work for others.
> I think with either method there is always the chance of the fish flopping.


Exactly Feefa.

And exactly the reason why certain comments are made here that come off as sounding, well snobbish. 
It does no good to call someones fish keeping ability less advanced then yours because their method of doing something isn't the same.

Fury would be a much better place (and closer to what it once was) if a lot of these bullshit opinions were left to one's self.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What like your bullshit comment? I was joking around like everyone else does. If you don't like it don't fukn respond. I'd help ANyONE anyway I can so don't fukn act like you know me. The title says "safe" how safe is a plate with no sides, no free hands. & you didn't have to be a bitch about my "bullshit opinion" just because I had a better, safer, & easier method.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is what I do, not 100% but no big deal to me and its 100% safe for me and the fish, and stress free.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I've always thought about using a ruler to mark out half inches on the outside glass with a dry erase marker for reference.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If I was really that concerned about about the size of my fish then jp's method is exactly how I would measure it.
Like I said I can eyeball pretty well so there is no need for me personally to stress out my fish.

Relax Bruner! Why are your methods the only ones that work and carry any weight?
As usual you have the "You are the expert" attitude, just chill man, you end up coming across as a know it all and that takes away from your being an all around good keeper/guy.

I'm not trying to instigate or insult but obviously I'm not the only one who see's it.

Zanni was able to get an acurate measurement regardless of how he acheived it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No that's bullshit. I simply stated a safer way if your going to pull your fish for measurements & pointed out what's wrong with jz way. I don't give a rats ass how or if you even do it. Some take my posts the wrong way, which is your problem NOT mine. if you don't think my method is better, don't fukn use it. But don't make it look like I'm tryn to act better than anyone here. You all the ones that got all butt hurt because I posted amateurs while I was in traffic, big fukn deal!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my!

You state that you dont care but you sound pretty but hurt about it though.

On these sites all you can do is give your opinion, either people will take it or they wont and its completely up to them.

Many times I have offered advice that IMO was mucher better than the last or next guys but the op decides to do things his own way or take the other guys advice. I'm not going to hold it against them, they will learn as they go.

Like I said you can state opinions but not everyone will agree, does that make them less of a keeper? No
but to them it may be/seem the easiet way to reach the goal.

Like I said you're a good keeper but your attitude ruins it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Oh my!
> 
> You state that you dont care but you sound pretty but hurt about it though.
> 
> ...


Yep I stated my opinion, pointed out what I thought was wrong & members run their pie holes making it look like I think I'm better or my ways the only way.which I expected nothing less from you fefe. So go talk your sh*t in aqhu idc. & don't flatter yourself, I'm not pissed in the slightest.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Bruner! You're always good for a laugh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...all this energy over measuring a fish. I would suggest that any method where the fish is removed from the tank is probably unwise/unnecessary. I had to move some of my fish recently and had one jump out of the net before I could transfer him to the bucket...so there is always going to be some risk to the fish when you are taking them from the tank. I think an eyeball measurement is best....unless you are like some people around here and you measure your own worth by having the largest fish in captivity....then you might want to prove it.

BTW...I could be wrong...but I believe TL is measured from the upper jaw to the fork in the tail fin...not the tip. They do this because an angled tail fin could significantly change the measurement.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> If I was really that concerned about about the size of my fish then jp's method is exactly how I would measure it.


Thats how i do it. I dont want to take any unnecessary risks with my fish so i dont take them out of the tank at all. I have had to take them out in the past but then i use a bucket in the tank and direct them into it with the net. Last thing i want is for my fish to flop out onto the carpet. The wifes cats would have it in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, this post went south fast ... lol.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im not going to waste my time addressing every comment posted in this thread. but as a whole i will say i am a little disappointed in what happened to this thread. this method could be used for a number of reasons. not all P's swim across the front of the tank in a way you can get a accurate measurement of them. some of us have our reasons for wanting the most accurate measurements possible. some scientist even remove the fish they study from the water to measure them in a similar way as posted here and sometimes it is just not possible to get a accurate measure of the P in the water because the image is distorted of the P and tape measure due to the water. there many ways to do a job. just like acclimating a fish you can use the float method, drip method, cup method, etc. all have their purposes. feel free to post all the methods you all have to offer and turn this into something productive and pin worthy which list the options people have to measure their Ps. it is nice being able to find everything you need in one thread that all relates as a new member or a person seeking information. just like when a person is looking up how to cycle or how to acclimate a fish...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would other members want to post other methods. You see the outcome.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well said Tensa. This is one of the simplest ways of doing a measurement and for fish under 4" its almost risk free cause they don't move at all. Bigger fish something with sides would be better. But please don't come in there and trash this thread unless your prepared to make one on the way you think is better.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Why would other members want to post other methods. You see the outcome.


i dont think i could of been any nicer the first time. but your still cluttering this thread for no reason whatsoever. all i can do is open the door to progress if you wanna step through it feel free if not STFU.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

i never really got the whole take your fish out of the tank to measure it thing either. theres jp's way, theres the pixel method, or you could guess.. all three are alot easier on your fish...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PhantastickFish said:


> i never really got the whole take your fish out of the tank to measure it thing either. theres jp's way, theres the pixel method, or you could guess.. all three are alot easier on your fish...


All are not as accurate as this way.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think all three measuring methods above are all good ways to get the job done. Some are obviously more accurate depending on how pricise a measurment you want or need.

To me though the fact that some of these methods do stress out the fish a little, so stress for an accurate measurment is not worth it for me. 
These fish are skittish/timid enough as is so if I can avoid any additional stress I will.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> These fish are skittish/timid enough as is so if I can avoid any additional stress I will.


x2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> i never really got the whole take your fish out of the tank to measure it thing either. theres jp's way, theres the pixel method, or you could guess.. all three are alot easier on your fish...


All are not as accurate as this way.
[/quote]

There are other ways as well..Even accurately,and without subjecting ones fish to harm......But I guess you got it all figured out........Just stick to all the experts here....lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Point is this is just another method to help newbies with measuring. Did good zanni


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Point is this is just another method to help newbies with measuring. Did good zanni


x2 well said


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Point is this is just another method to help newbies with measuring. Did good zanni


May be another way...I'm not really here to bash the guy one bit...

But.....

This is not a good way to start off a newbie that doesn't know better.......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally...I cant think of any reason a hobbyist would need an exact measurement. I know...I know...all the armature ichthyologists with their feeding theories, prazi dosing, growth rate experiments....on and on....but really....an eyeball measurement is more then sufficient....and if you toss something measurable in the tank...like a tile....you can get a pretty accurate estimate just by watching the fish swim by it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Personally...I cant think of any reason a hobbyist would need an exact measurement. I know...I know...all the armature ichthyologists with their feeding theories, prazi dosing, growth rate experiments....on and on....but really....an eyeball measurement is more then sufficient....and if you toss something measurable in the tank...like a tile....you can get a pretty accurate estimate just by watching the fish swim by it.


some of us actually make use of it and do real research and formulate theories and refine the results.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting. I am yet to see anything useful....that has come from a hobbyist...that involves exact measurements of the fish. What research and theories are you referring too? I could be wrong...but I dont remember reading any.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i have my personal collection of things. some i document more closely then others. i havent shared on here. some of them are a result of periods of time where accurate measurements are needed (ie years not days or months). but im just a amateur so i keep it for my personal reasons. but i do have larger projects im working toward. some of which have been done before just not a overwhelming amount of info about them. i am not the only person who keeps close records behind the scenes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...they are your fish so measure away. For me...the size of the fish has never been up there on my list of priorities. I try various things with these fish...but it is in an effort to reduce stress...not increase growth.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

has nothing to do with increasing growth. just the size is a necessary piece of information needed in my case.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I use a rule on side of tank but the plate thing is cool.
Some people need to care less about trivial things


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> there is absolutely no problem. in taking the fish out and measuring them, if you want to, go ahead and do it, *it's the only way to get accurate measurment of the fish*... i use to do this all the time with my piranhas and there was no problem what so ever, they go through much worst..so if you want to do it, just do it, just be careful..


Love the inaccurate info you spew........


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> there is absolutely no problem. in taking the fish out and measuring them, if you want to, go ahead and do it, *it's the only way to get accurate measurment of the fish*... i use to do this all the time with my piranhas and there was no problem what so ever, they go through much worst..so if you want to do it, just do it, just be careful..


Love the inaccurate info you spew........








[/quote]
.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> there is absolutely no problem. in taking the fish out and measuring them, if you want to, go ahead and do it, *it's the only way to get accurate measurment of the fish*... i use to do this all the time with my piranhas and there was no problem what so ever, they go through much worst..so if you want to do it, just do it, just be careful..


Love the inaccurate info you spew........








[/quote]
just shows how much you really know..

YES, IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO GET ACCURATE MEASURMENT.
[/quote]

Shows how narrow minded one is







If you think thats the only way to get an accurate measurement of something in water thats in motion...then we will let you think that......If you think that does nothing to harm your fish...we will let you think that

But certainly will voice the opinion when your info is inaccurate----you no all about the info-although you dont agree with it...To say it's the only way is wrong..No other way to say it


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> there is absolutely no problem. in taking the fish out and measuring them, if you want to, go ahead and do it, *it's the only way to get accurate measurment of the fish*... i use to do this all the time with my piranhas and there was no problem what so ever, they go through much worst..so if you want to do it, just do it, just be careful..


Love the inaccurate info you spew........








[/quote]
just shows how much you really know..

YES, IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO GET ACCURATE MEASURMENT.
[/quote]

Shows how narrow minded one is







If you think thats the only way to get an accurate measurement of something in water thats in motion...then we will let you think that......If you think that does nothing to harm your fish...we will let you think that

But certainly will voice the opinion when your info is inaccurate----you no all about the info-although you dont agree with it...To say it's the only way is wrong..No other way to say it
[/quote]
IF you don't believe me, you can always ask Frank..








[/quote]

You fall back on that...I mean seriously thats all you got...Is Frank the all answer to everything.........I mean I'm sure all the aquariums around the world take their fish out for measurements.......







But yet they are recorded and accurately......And were not talking about little ole 2 ft at biggest piranha's there is always more than one way to due something

But once again we will let you think what you want man...You got all the answers......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Measuring a fish while its inside a tank is not as accurate as this method because of the glass. It can act like a magnifying glass. The best 2nd option would be JP's with a ruler in the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Measuring a fish while its inside a tank is not as accurate as this method because of the glass. It can act like a magnifying glass. The best 2nd option would be JP's with a ruler in the tank.


lol
Damn I'm done with this sh*t.........Wont be back









Not one asked How I would do it...But yet can argue to the end....Figured atleast one would have been curious.

Zanni.Does an aquarium have a solid 6 sides-

Cheers


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Tensa said:


> Measuring a fish while its inside a tank is not as accurate as this method because of the glass. It can act like a magnifying glass. The best 2nd option would be JP's with a ruler in the tank.


lolDamn I'm done with this sh*t.........Wont be back







Not one asked How I would do it...But yet can argue to the end....Figured atleast one would have been curious.Zanni.Does an aquarium have a solid 6 sides-Cheers
[/quote]

please see the bold line from my post AK


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I think BRUNER247 post was taken wrong, I took it as him just messing with everyone and trying to make a joke, maybe I am wrong. Everyone is going to think one method is better then the other. I think its great to see the diffrent methods.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> I think BRUNER247 post was taken wrong, I took it as him just messing with everyone and trying to make a joke, maybe I am wrong.


You were not wrong. I could tell Bruner was joking and actually laughed when i read it. A lot of guys on this forum have a hard on for him so there reactions were expected

Ak I would like to know how you do it..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Measuring a fish while its inside a tank is not as accurate as this method because of the glass. It can act like a magnifying glass. The best 2nd option would be JP's with a ruler in the tank.


 When I had my piraya I eyeballed him to be 13 inches. One day out of boredom, uhh I mean out of the quest for Piranha Science, I took him out and measured him with a tape. It turned out he was 12.75 inches! I was WAY off. At this point, I went back to every post I had on the forum about my "13 inch Piraya" and changed it to "My 12.75 inch Piraya". I will NEVER eyeball my piranha's length ever again. I was off by a whole .25!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Measuring a fish while its inside a tank is not as accurate as this method because of the glass. It can act like a magnifying glass. The best 2nd option would be JP's with a ruler in the tank.


 When I had my piraya I eyeballed him to be 13 inches. One day out of boredom, uhh I mean out of the quest for Piranha Science, I took him out and measured him with a tape. It turned out he was 12.75 inches! I was WAY off. At this point, I went back to every post I had on the forum about my "13 inch Piraya" and changed it to "My 12.75 inch Piraya". I will NEVER eyeball my piranha's length ever again. I was off by a whole .25!
[/quote]

Cool story bro.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump^


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I try various things with these fish...but it is in an effort to reduce stress...not increase growth.


This is the sentence that resume most what i think also .









I refer mostly to fishing ,personnaly i think people in general is tend to underestimate the effect causing by manipulating fish out of the water , i don't know how tough pirnahas are , but they are fish that are a lot more fragile than other , don't say this method is bad or anything , but i will not do this with my fish .


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Another measuring article


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Come on guys, how hard is it to measure a fish that someone gotta make a thread about it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^ its not about hardness its about getting exact measurements for studies research diaries etc.


----------

